# Looking for Training Manuals



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could help me and suggest some titles of training manuals. Iam a beginner reader on this stuff so maybe the basic information on tactics and such. All help is greatly appreciated  cheers!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16017.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1983.0.html
http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/main-acceuil.asp


----------



## TCBF (31 Mar 2005)

Way to go Bruce, I am on leave from CMTC, and you provide a link that gets me reading bloody Battle Task Standards..... I might as well be at work!



Tom


----------



## armyrules (31 Mar 2005)

Thanks a lot Bruce those links are kick @$$


----------

